# Savings program for maintenance fees?



## Scootfam (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi! We went to a DRI update yesterday and was told that we could be put into a program that would activate on our website account in 14 days that every time we use our points at a non diamond resort that we will earn 20 cents on the dollar for each point used at non diamond resorts. So say if we have 7500 points that we use a year we could potentially have a savings credit of $1,500 that we can apply towards our maintenance fees - as long as we stay at non diamond locations. Is this for real? As I can't find any documentation anywhere on the web about it and it says we have 14 days until it's activated but you only have 10 days to cancel your purchase, so you can't make sure that it works the way they say until your cancellation period is over. Maybe that's the red flag in itself and we should just cancel what we bought? If anyone has successfully used this savings program, please let us know! Or if it's a scam, please let us know! Also, so far I have had no luck even reserving my current DRI points at any other location besides DRI properties, so this makes me very concerned as then how will we be able to get that savings in the future, even if it does exist?


----------



## Iggyearl (Oct 17, 2021)

Diamond salespeople have a reputation for pitching "new" programs that don't actually exist.  You are smart to realize the difference between the 10 days and 14 days.  Ask the salesman for the actual program details in writing - or on the website.  They don't exist. If you let this go past the rescission period, you will be told that you "misunderstood the salesman." Rescind.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 17, 2021)

Iggyearl said:


> Diamond salespeople have a reputation for pitching "new" programs that don't actually exist.  You are smart to realize the difference between the 10 days and 14 days.  Ask the salesman for the actual program details in writing - or on the website.  They don't exist. If you let this go past the rescission period, you will be told that you "misunderstood the salesman." Rescind.



I hope this changes with HGVC. I know the HGVC sales are weasels, but some of these DRI salespeople are a special kind of weasel.


----------



## Iggyearl (Oct 17, 2021)

Diamond Resorts: Reviews, Complaints, Customer Claims
					

Diamond Resorts Reviews, Complaints & Contacts | Complaints Board




					www.complaintsboard.com
				




Fifth article down. Dated 6/26/21. This may sound familiar to some.  The customer bought based on verbal descriptions of a special program.  It didn't exist. As my former lawyer partner recommended:  "Make all your promises verbally - and get all your promises in writing."


----------



## Scootfam (Oct 21, 2021)

Thank you all so much for the info! We did cancel by both emailing our salesperson (who hasn't replied yet, go figure) and sending in writing to the address on our contract for cancellations.  Hopefully they cancel properly and if not we have proof we did cancel according to their terms.


----------



## Arusso (Nov 18, 2021)

At an "owners update" yesterday, I was told that points will be able to be applied toward fee at the value of $0.30 per point.  Years ago we were able to do this, but the program was discontinued.   I was also told that HGVC will be rolling out a Vacation Club.  Points allocation across the board will be reduced by 50% but the points value of each resort in the combined inventory of the two systems has yet to be determined.  The current tiered ownership system in the DRI system (standard, Silver, Gold, etc) will be eliminated and a simple system of points only inventory and commensurate benefits applied to all owners in the combined company.  Bottom line - same system, different name but I deduced that values will be discounted based on the resort.

Because all these owner updates are meant to tee up the pitch to buy more points, I was given a proposal, this time by the manager, in a contract to buy 6,000 points with an associated MF of $1,500 per annum with the current price of $10.00 per point.  Imagine that, $60,000.00 !  I wanted to engage in a reality check, but my wife signaled that the time was up, and we left.........I conclude, its the same system by a different name.


----------

